# Tear Fabs apart!



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

There is so much wrong with that Horse you need to give him to me... :lol::lol:


.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is pretty nice. He is a bit long through the coupling and he has a bit of sway to his back that may make saddle fit interesting. He is down hill in build and his hind leg is a bit over straight. He has an adequate shoulder.. the angle of his humerus may be a bit low. He has adequate bone and upright pasterns. He is tied in at the knee a little. His neck is nicely placed and this will help since his down hill build will make it difficult for him to get off his forehand. He has a classic head. 

I like him over all.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, you two!! 

Is there anything he appears to especially suited for, discipline-wise? I love to try some CTR/endurance with him, is he likely to be able to hold up to that?

Elana, do you think the mild sway you're seeing is due to a lack of muscle? Or do you think it's there to stay?
So far, saddle fit hasn't been tooo much of an issue for me. I know it was in his previous placement though!! My Aussie fits him quite nicely [it's a little wide right now - I expect that'll change as he gains muscle] which is a huge plus.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm seeing the slight sway as well and I'm leaning toward it being because he's out of shape and lacking muscle, possibly coupled with being ridden hollowed out in the past. Something that might help is belly-lifts and backing him up hills. Those 2 things will really work those belly muscles and hopefully get him tightened back up and straightened out.

Other than that, I really like him and there isn't just a whole lot to pick at. He looks like a very sturdy guy who would stand up to just about anything you wanted him to do.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

He's got such a nice butt.......... O.O Jealous!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He also has his hind legs on a Matt, which raises then an inch or so.

I see good bone and hoof, good shoulder, neck a bit short, a bit tied in at knee . Need to see front and rear view shots. He looks sturdy, but his temperament will tell you the best discipline for you guys.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

I like him a lot! The only way to know if he'll be good at endurance or CTRs is to try it and see!!!  Enjoy your horse!


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

You want me to throw him on my "grid". I say not much will show up to far out of specs. The only thing that stands out to me is that his neck is a tad short and yes indeed he is in need of some "fitness to fore go the flab. He looks to be Egyptian bred (at least on one side of his family)....am I right?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I'm seeing the slight sway as well and I'm leaning toward it being because he's out of shape and lacking muscle, possibly coupled with being ridden hollowed out in the past. Something that might help is belly-lifts and backing him up hills. Those 2 things will really work those belly muscles and hopefully get him tightened back up and straightened out.
> 
> Other than that, I really like him and there isn't just a whole lot to pick at. He looks like a very sturdy guy who would stand up to just about anything you wanted him to do.


Thanks! He is very stiff through his neck/back which makes him run around with his head wayyyy up in the air all the time. Arabs!! :lol: Luckily, the pasture is the farthest thing from flat and I've started incorporating a single raised pole to his lunging routine so he has to lower that head and engage his back a little. I should see if I can get another picture today - his back, to my slightlyyyy biased eye, might already be looking better. 

I'm glad you like him! To my opinion, that's high praise coming from you. 



grayshell38 said:


> He's got such a nice butt.......... O.O Jealous!


RIGHT?! I don't even know how I just seem to collect these bootilicious Arabians. In his case though, I'm a little worried that some of that will go away as he looses flab. Fingers crossed muscle replaces the flab just as nicely!



tinyliny said:


> He also has his hind legs on a Matt, which raises then an inch or so.
> 
> I see good bone and hoof, good shoulder, neck a bit short, a bit tied in at knee . Need to see front and rear view shots. He looks sturdy, but his temperament will tell you the best discipline for you guys.


True about the mat! He's actually on a mat in front too, but that area does slope towards where his front feet are placed.

Thanks for your analysis! 



ZaneyZanne123 said:


> You want me to throw him on my "grid". I say not much will show up to far out of specs. The only thing that stands out to me is that his neck is a tad short and yes indeed he is in need of some "fitness to fore go the flab. He looks to be Egyptian bred (at least on one side of his family)....am I right?


It's so funny, my last horse -also an Arab- had a short neck too. So funny!
He's actually unregistered/his papers have been lost so his exact lineage is a mystery. I'm leaning towards him being heavily Crabbet bred since he fits the type. However, he also has a lot of sabino-type markings which lead me to believe that he probably has Khemosabi [or a relation] in there. And I believe Khemo was Egyptian so you might be right!!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I got a new picture of Mr. Fabio.
And brace yourselves, it's basically a prime example of why there are good angles to critique from. And why there are terrible, terrible angles. :rofl:

HOWEVER, focus on his back! I'm pleased with this. I think it's already looking better and it's only been barely 2 weeks since that^ picture.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hes a cute little horse.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Does he have a partially blue eye? I only ask because he's the right age and color to be a horse I used to know...


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

doubleopi said:


> Does he have a partially blue eye? I only ask because he's the right age and color to be a horse I used to know...


He does have a white scelera on one eye and a few white eyelashes over there [I'm beginning to wonder if he might be half Paint??], but no blue in his eyes. Sorry!!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I figured I might update again 

Mr. Fabs has basically had the whole winter off so he's not "in shape" at all and he's got a major case of the winter fuzzies, but look at how much his back has come up!!
I'm impressed. I thought that that sway of his was something we'd be dealing with for the rest of time...apparently not! 

Haha, his back went up and his belly came down! Look at that gut! :lol:

[and in case anyone is confused, the bottom picture -taken today- was flipped so he would be facing the same direction in both pictures]

For reference, the top picture was take about a week after he came home in May 2014, the bottom picture was taken today - 1/10/15. 
Nearly 8 months of time between the two.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

funny how his mane had switched sides. he looks ok for having had the winter off.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> funny how his mane had switched sides. he looks ok for having had the winter off.


haha that's because I flipped the photo with a photo editor.  In the original of most recent picture, he's facing to the left - I flipped it so he would be facing the same direction in both photos and it'd be easier to see changes. 
His markings are so symmetrical, his mane is the only give away! :lol:

And thanks! All that running and sliding he does must be keeping him in shape, somehow... haha


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

how can that be? the photo is of his right side, correct? how can you flip a photo so that you see the side that you did not photograph? it doens't make sense to me. 
so , is the the right side of his body?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

The recent photo is of his left side. I totally know where you're coming from - the idea of flipping a photo totally bamboozled me before I watched someone do it!!

Here's the original of the recent photo, before I edited it at all, in case that helps:



It might make more sense if you look at the fence behind him in the recent picture - the part that's by his booty in the recent one is the same section of fence that's by his head in the older photo...


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

She didn't flip it so you can see the other side. The bottom photo is a shot of his left side and then mirrored horizontally with a photo editor (correct me if I'm wrong). So it's still his left side, but mirrored.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

so, are you compariing his right new to his old left? I mean, if you are doing an old and a new, they should be the same side of the horse, if you please.
us oldsters can't handle the flipparoo stuff.


----------

